# How much would it cost to build a 12x20 garage workshop?



## Beginningwoodworker

I am wondering would $1000 to $2000 build a 12×20 garage workshop. I am going to pour a 4'' slab. I need the experience since I took up building construction. Here is what I have in my.

http://www.behmdesign.com/garage-plans-240-2c-12x20.aspx

http://www.behmdesign.com/garage-plans-288-2-12x24.aspx


----------



## patron

first plan looks good to me charles

easier roof to build
and more storage space overhead

can't say much about the prices in your area

do a read-off off materials
and find out how much delivered cement will run

all this will be good for you
as this is what you will have to do 
for future work

most lumber yards have estimators
and will give you a bid on materials
(how i found the best prices for my house)
when you get your plans
have them copied
so you can leave a set with the suppliers if needed

are you getting a permit too
you will need some for them too

the best in this
good to see you are still moving forwards


----------



## 47phord

You could probably throw the structure up for that, but you would have to figure extra for utilities and the slab, which already have figured out, not to mention finishing the interior (insulation, outlets, lights and wall covering, etc.). A 9×7 roll-up garage door will cost around $250-more if you want a fancy insulated one (a good idea if you need to heat your shop in the winter). Which brings up another point, are you going to install a heating system of some kind? Hope I'm not totally dashing your dreams, I just know how fast these kinds of projects can add up.

p.s.-I'm still jealous!


----------



## donwilwol

One of the most important (if not the most important) function of a contractor is estimating. Learn it well.

I doubt you can build it for that price, but like Patron said, get your material cost. Do your own material list. I never found a supplier to be accurate.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I am going to build some carriage doors. I dont like a roll up garage door. I wonted to do a hip roof garage but I can do one of those. I will do my own material list. I was taught how to figure materials.


----------



## ClintSearl

*"I am wondering would $1000 to $2000 build a 12×20 garage workshop."*

Not if you want walls.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Well I am going to all the work, expect for the wiring.


----------



## punk

i dont no about where you live, but hear you can by a pre built cheaper then you can by the material to build one.
you can buy some pertty hi end pre built pertty cheap.


----------



## mojapitt

That won't cover concrete. Here that's about $105 a yard. My guess is that the building alone will be double that.


----------



## mojapitt

Buy a book for wiring. It really isn't very tough.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Concrete here is $80 to $150 and yard. I live in Alabama so our building cost is not to bad.


----------



## nwbusa

I agree, running the wiring isn't very hard. Maybe hire an electrician to terminate both ends if you're not comfortable doing that. Might want to check into the permitting, as they will be able to provide more guidance for you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I thought about pour a floating slab for the garage.


----------



## a1Jim

Hi Charles
As a long time contractor I think your price is to low. To start with when you build a garage/shop you need more than just a flat slab to build on you need footings all the way around the perimeter in my area code requires the footing to be a minim of 16" wide by 8" thick that adds 3 yards of concrete plus the 3 yards you need for the rest of the slab , Then you will need rebar ,sand and or rock. I estimate that the concrete plus the other items for slab using the cost you gave for concrete in your area. This will cost from $800- $850 with out any labor to help form and poor and finish the concrete. Then you need material for framing.rafters , material for sheathing,siding, roof sheathing, felt,3 tab,material for trim, windows ,doors. All together if you don't pay for any labor I would guess you will have $2500-$3500 before permits,electrical ,insulation,plumbing. You may prove me wrong if you already have some material or can use some used material. All said and done for only a little more you could have a shop twice that size. I know a 12'x24 is better than no shop but you will be surprised how fast even a 24×24' shop will fill up. Good luck on your build. I would be more than glad to help with any question ,just shoot me a Pm.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Ok thanks Jim!


----------



## Magnum

*From your Web Site*..."I have a degree in Building Constuction Technology"

*As Don said* "One of the most important (if not the most important) function of a contractor is estimating. Learn it well."

From that alone, ..Why should it be difficult for you to work out at LEAST an Approximate Price?

Concrete $80 to $150? Why such a Large Spread?

I'm a Retired Contractor and I could do a Material Take Off List from the Plans and from that plus all the other extras i.e. Electrical, Permits, Drainage, any Sub Contracting figure out a Price in a couple of hours.

You have a Degree as above.* You can or should be able to do the same*.

Off the top of my head …. *$2,000.00 MIGHT cover ALL of the Material Costs ONLY*.

If you do the Electrical Yourself and *NOT a Licensed Electrician with the Proper Permits and Inspections *and something like a Fire occurs later. *FORGET about any Insurance Coverage you might have. It's Null and Void.*

So. Sharpen your Pencil. It ain't "Rocket Science."


----------



## bandit571

The "spread" on concrete pricing is because of what goes into that yard of concrete. 3000, or 5000 psi? Air entraining? High Early? How much Calcium was added? Did a 5 yard driveway aproach a few years back. 4000 psi, 5" slump, and it costs about $735.

How thick a slab? Can it be poured as part of the foundation? Aka: Thickened slab? In addition to the rebar/mesh, would need a supply of anchor bolts as well. Keeps the building ON the slab.

My "Degree"?? 6+ yrs as a Concrete Carpenter, Commercial.

Might want to add one more zero to that estimate of $1000…...more like $10,000


----------



## Milo

Let's not beat the crap out of the guy now, shall we?


----------



## Straightbowed

I have a 32 by 40 shop and it's too small bu 24×24 would be a good size with a shed for wood storage


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

We do 4'' slabs here.


----------



## oldnovice

*Wow prices have gone up!*

My tri-level 2,200 sqft house, with AC, and 30, 000 sqft yard only cost me $28,000, in Illinois ….. 40 years ago!

Just kidding, this is my reality check!

I have priced an outbuilding of about 2/3rds that size at $12,500 w/o AC in silicon valley … but we have some special earthquake codes.


----------



## Magnum

Milo:* "Let's not beat the crap out of the guy now, shall we?" *Sorry! Are you a Moderator on this Site?

He asked a Question and He's geting Answers. Simple as that. Now back to the Post at hand.

I got out some of my "Quantity Surveying Software" and hit a couple of Sites I've used in the past.

If you do a lot/most of the work yourelf with a Gable Roof, Regular Siding, Doors and Windows, and considering it will be used as a Workshop it should run in the area of *$7,200.00 or $30.00/Sq. Ft. *

That does* NOT include *Site Preparation, Any Sewage Work, Plumbing to the site, Electrical to the site, or a Driveway.

If you have it done by a Contractor it would most likely be in the area of ….. *LOW: $40.00/Sq. Ft. or $9,600.00.* More realistically ….. *AVERAGE: $55.00/Sq.Ft. or $13,200.00*

Both figures could be altered a fair bit, depending on your Local & State Requirements.

I'll stop now.

Good Luck on Your Garage!!!


----------



## JesseTutt

Go to one of the big box stores (here they are: home depot or lowes). See what they have in a prefab shed kit. Here in Saint Louis anything over 200 square feet requires a full foundation, hence my garage expansion was a 12×16 barn type shed attached to the garage. I later removed the common wall.


----------



## jamsie

I have built my workshop a few years ago, it was 19' x 10', and I built an extension this year (you can't have enough room!), it was 11' x 10'. But I f you say that $2000 is enough, then multiply it by 2. Then you might be closer!


----------



## donwilwol

I built my new shop about 3 years ago. I did all the work myself except for the excavation, which was about $1000. It cost $36/sq ft. Its not quit finished inside, but that should get you close. You can see it in my workshop section. Even at half that cost you're double your price.


----------



## Howie

Price is too low.
Reconsider the size and build as big as you can. There is never enough room.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I built a 30' X 33' garage 4 years ago and it cost around $24,000. That included $11,000 for concrete work, $10,000 for building materials & labor and $3,000 for sewer and water. The garage has a 10/12 pitch with a bathroom and a loft. I find that it is not enough room.


----------



## Milo

No, no moderator. Just seems I've seen a decrease in patience with newbs as of late.

Just my two cents. You are free to ignore me.


----------



## dhazelton

$1,000-$2,000? For real?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I still think it can be done. Our building cost is not as high as other places.


----------



## lumberjoe

I refinished a 20×30 room in my house about a year ago. I did all the work myself, including electrical. The floor was in good shape and simply refinished, not replaced. The knee wall/ceiling joists were good as well, so they were not replaced, although I did sister a few of them. It cost me roughly 3,800 for materials and a dumpster. Just for reference sake, contractor estimates were 12,300 on the low end and 17,000 on the high end. Also, electrical wiring/sub panels/breakers alone could eat up half your budget.

In hind sight, if I were to have done one thing differently, I would have hired a plasterer. I did OK, but a professional plasterer would have taken the room from good to great.


----------



## JimDaddyO

Are you set on a concrete floor? Check your local building code. I am planning a build, and in this area you do not need footings on a building under 650 sq ft. You are allowed to build it on 6×6 PT "mud sills" resting on grade. This is how I plan to build mine and will end up with an insulated wooden floor, framed with 2×10, resting on the 6×6's.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Yes I am set on a concrete floor.


----------



## Zinderin

Come on guys, he's building it for himself, he's not hiring you to do it.

I live in Los Angeles where EVERYTHING is is expensive … if you pour the concrete yourself, you can do it for $2500 I'm sure (you always want to have more on hand than you expect it to cost you anyway).

I built an 8×16 shed, raised floor (its on cinder-block so I didn't have to get permits, and isn't counted into my property taxes), storage shed … I built it for right at $1000. I did ALL the labor myself … labor is what kills ya, not the materials.


----------



## rogerw

1000 to 2000 will get you that 4" concrete floor which includes all the prep work that goes into it prior to the truck showing up at your doorstep. FYI… there is a reason for footers. They keep the walls from eventually migrating into the ground. Without them, the weight of the walls and roof will crush the concrete the walls are sitting on and you might as well have just used gravel which is what the concrete will turn into under them.

And then there's electrical. Have you priced that stuff lately? You'll spend that much on electrical alone, not to mention having the service run to it.

If you are just getting into construction and you think 2G will do it, I wouldn't suggest doing estimates for people just yet. But good luck with that. Perhaps your work will end up on that Holmes on Homes show someday.


----------



## derosa

I'm gonna chime in with possible but only if you do all the work yourself and spend a lot of time at auctions and craigslist, while you're at is go bigger as well. Consider doing concrete block for the foundation walls rather then cement and you can save a lot of cement by only having to pour a thinner floor, my old garage was built all cement including footer and they cheaped out on the thickness, my floor split right down the middle, the neighbor's of the same construction company was spreading apart and taking the walls. Concrete block turns up cheap enough and frequently on craigslist. 
Studs, ply, shingles and siding try the local auctions. I've seen 200sq ft of american made siding sell for 50.00 a box and shingles go for half price. Boxes of nails pop up on craigslist as well. Understand though that at best you will get the building for that 2k and only the building and it will take a lot of work. You will still need to save for electrical, insulation, and possibly even plywood for the walls, I'd do ply vs sheetrock due to the tools, wood, and activities that bang into the walls of a shop. Cost cutter could be wood on the lower half with sheetrock from 4' to the ceiling. Other thing is not minding odd sizes which mean getting things lined up ahead of time. I paid 20.00 for a brand new in the wrapping exterior insulated door. Thankfully it was the exact size I needed but at 80×28 would be useless excepting you built the doorframe for it knowing you had bay doors to move bigger objects in and out of. Windows can be the same way, abandon modern conventional sizes and dirt cheap name brand double and triple pane windows pop up at Grossmans for 25-35.00, same with skylights which I would put in any shop I built.

If you want fast, easy and people helping you could blow your budget on beer and lunch so good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Knothead62

Several years ago, I priced out a 12×16 storage building- just a shell on concrete stands. It was a bit over $1500.


----------



## Grandpa

In my area (SW Oklahoma) you can get estimates from the concrete company and estimates from lumber yards. Take them the plans and see what the materials will cost. Copper has gone through the roof so expect to pay high prices for the wiring when you get to that. Pour a monolithic floor/footing. I would never build a building of any kind without a footing, even in Alabama. I have seen it done here and it is never the best. I know they do it all the time in the Houston area so you might get by with that in your area. You know the local codes and practices. The rest of us can only comment on what things cost in our area and the common building practices that are used. Good luck. I will tell you that I had a 30' x 40' turn key building put up in 2000. It is an insulated metal building with a concrete floor. No electricty or water. It has a footing and concrete floor. 3 overhead doors and one man door. Iit cost me $12,000. In 2010 I had a 20' x 30' addition added to the end of the original building. No insulation in it and no electricty. It does have 1-10×10 overhead door and 1 man door. It was $13,000.


----------



## Magnum

*Milo: *"No, no moderator. Just seems I've seen a decrease in patience with newbs as of late."

READ his Avatar area…... *1,634 Days and 12,871 Posts is not exactly a "newbs". *

Yes. Ignoring you would be the smartest option.

*"I still think it can be done. Our building cost is not as high as other places."*

Well! There you go. Let us know how it turned out.

(Removed On Edit)


----------



## tomd

In my area it's $200 just for the dang permit.


----------



## EricBosloor

Building a garage workshop, I realized, it is not cheap. The designs are quite good. If I have the money, it would be able to spend on it. I would be building ample storage for my gardening tools, and do some of the items DIY. I am fond of DIY and have made some storage boxes from scratch. I would be delighted to share these tips and secrets for such. It is great to visit forums like these from time to time to get new ideas and be able to share these with others, too.


----------



## bullhead1

I live in the country and put up a pole shed with a green treated boarder on the bottom and a gravel base. Had a concrete floor poured. Alot cheaper than putting in footings. I got alot more bang for my buck.


----------



## RonInOhio

I always heard roughly 25 dollars a sq. ft. 6000 dollars for 12×20. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## RonInOhio

Subtract 36% for labor if you do everything yourself . 6000-2100= 3900

Always will fluctuate depending on where you live, what materials you use, type of floor.
what kind of foundation, etc.

You would have to really scrimp I believe, to get it done under 3000 .


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm in the process of pricing out supplies for a 12×16 shed, built on skids. I don't think I'm going to be able to come in under $2000.00, but prices here are undoubtedly higher.

Good luck.


----------



## kdc68

Your slab and footings will eat up most or all of that $1000 to $2000. Be prepared to do most of the work yourself to save on labor. Get your permits and have inspectors sign off on everything. Best of luck


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I will do all the work, but I wont do the wiring.


----------



## bob101

where i live a garage runs around 75-135 dollars per square foot, depending on interior and exterior finish (wiring, insulated or not , heating etc.) and this price would include the ground prep and slab.


----------



## crank49

At 12×20 you are talking 240 sq ft.
The cheapest estimate I know of for a building with walls is $10 per sq.ft. so that's $2400.
That would build a pole barn type shed.
Posts in concrete, 2×6 girts with steel sheet walls.
Then trusses or fabricated rafters with 2×4 purlings under sheet steel roof.
This would not be a true shop but it would be something you could build on going forward.
Build it with a curb of concrete blocks around the bottom of the walls and you can come back and pour a slab later.
I know folks who live in nanny states with permit happy regulations are freaking out reading this, but this is often the way things get done here in the South. I went to my city government asking where I could get a building permit and they laughed at me. Said what for? We don't fool with those things around here.

Charles, I don't know your exact situation, so you need to ask someone at the city or county building commission, but they may not require anything.


----------



## helluvawreck

I have been given a price of $30/sq ft for a 30×30 shop built and inspected according to code with a permit obtained. It included:

concrete slab with proper footings/foundations as well as standard steel reinforcements for concrete

10 ft high walls

roof - properly sized and engineered roof trusses

standard construction - 2×4 wall and sheeting as used in home construction in this area

hardy board siding

1 8 ft roll up door, 2 36in walk through doors and 4 36" x 42" windows

asphault shingle roof or metal roof - basically same cost

exterior completely finished and painted.

interior - unfinished, no insulation, no interior plywood sheeting, no electrical or plumbing, no lights

all labor included in $30/sq ft price.

My two sons in law, one of their brothers, and myself can do all the interior work. Even though I have the know how to do the electrical work after the service and main panel is installed I will not do it. I will have a professional electrician do this because of insurance.

Ten years ago I could have done 2/3 of all the labor with 1 or two helpers as needed. After over forty years in plant maintenance I am no longer physically fit for construction work because of wear and tear and injuries.
I now have a bad back, two bad knees, a bad left arm, as well as pain in one foot. Don't get me wrong - I can still work in a wood shop for an 8 hour day but I also have to be careful and not overdo it - especially with my knees and back. In other words I have to use common sense and know my limitations when I work. I don't ever have any help in my shop.

Charles, I like you and I wish you all the best and I hope that your shop goes along without a hitch. Don't get hurt by doing something by yourself in the construction of your shop when the chore obviously requires a helper. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

We usually pour our slabs and footing here in one pour.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Charles at $30/sqft I would jump on that deal. Ten years ago I built my 24×30 metal garage on slab for a total of under $12,000 or around $16/sqft. I, and one helper, did the labor and saved quite a bit. That said, I think your $30/sqft would be well worth it. And boy do I empathize with all the accumulated aches and pains… *;-)*


----------



## helluvawreck

Michael, I live in North Georgia about forty miles north of Atlanta. Both the County and the City have gotten a whole lot stricter around here - especially the city. Also the insurance companies are as well. How fondly I remember the good old days.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I will try to do it under 3 grand.


----------



## helluvawreck

Mike, a couple of people around hear have told me that price is a about right around here. However, I'm no longer have a choice since I can't do it myself any more. Unfortunately, this house we're moving to has a nice full basement. However, my insurance agent told me that if I put a well equipped shop in my basement it would be a risky move if the equipment ever caused a fire. I'm taking no chance on insurance and will make it a stand alone shop with it's own electrical service.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck

*"I will try to do it under 3 grand."*

Charles, I sincerely hope and pray that you will and that you end up with a fine shop. May you always be happy in your work and God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Mike, I am a carpenter by training so I will be doing my own work and pulling the premits. I can do rough carpentry, trim carpentry, roofing, and install windows & doors. I will problemly pouring the slab if I can get woodworker who knows about pour concrete to help.


----------



## LarryT

A few years ago I had my son, who was trying to get started in residential construction here in Iowa build a 
16 X 20 addition to my existing garage. I made sure he did everything that he would do for any other customer and 
not "favors" for his dad! I did the wiring myself. This is legal by code here if you pass a test as a homeowner.

Anyway with the construction of an addition to the house itself, which this was, we had to meet all the codes applicable to house construction. The result was a total cost of about $16,000! Oh! I also did the painting of the walls and the floor. Major expenses resulted from having to move our electrical service cable, which is underground and foundations below the frost line, even for a slab floor. I have a really great shop that could be used for other purposes by someone in the future. Naturally, it is too small but this was as large as I could get and still meet the setback requirements in our area.

A stand-alone building would be considerably cheaper but has its own problems of course.

Larry T.


----------



## Kevin_WestCO

We just completed a 15×30 garage for a client here in western Colorado. We did dirt work, concrete, frame and finish. Materials only on this project were approximately $18sqft, lumber and concrete. So for you project in our area it would be a little over $4k. BUT this was for pre-enginnered trusses and if you can get a project approved in your area for a hand built roof system that would save you a bit of cash.

Looking at your plan link. If your in a low snow area, you could save money with a lower pitched roof as well.

I've seen adds from saw mills in my area for lumber that is a bit less then my lumber suppliers. Typically this lumber is a little more wet and prone to warping. Attached is one of those adds for info reasons.

http://westslope.craigslist.org/mad/3471224958.html

I have nothing to do with this company or have never purchased from them..


----------



## IrreverentJack

I'd like to suggest that you consider vapor barrier in the slab and condensation guard on the roof and walls if you are using metal siding/roofing. I don't know the conditions where you are but I have seen many budget metal buildings that are condensation traps. A cool evening after a humid day causes rain to fall *inside* and framing to get wet. A little rain is okay on a tractor but it would suck on a table saw. IMO it's cheaper spend now than fix this after the shop is built. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## Gopher

As a. rough guide, todays market.
Materials / wired, insulation, rough interior finish, depending on exterior finish and roof material.
Low side, $20.00 - $25.00 per sq. ft.
This will give you a base starting point to go by..


----------



## ducky911

that garage door will cost you a big part of you budget. than concrete and electrical….I will be surprized if it comes in under 8k.


----------



## bubbatww

I built a 16×16 shop 2 years ago. I did all the work myself and it cost me 6638.xx. Give or take a few bucks. I kept every receipt I had, everytime I bought a nail, or a screw. I'm sure I missed a few receipts. I didnt pour a pad so have no clue about that cost. 
Of course now I wish it was a 40×40 and I would then wish it was a 100×100


----------



## DanLyke

Might want to check out this thread by a guy drawing up plans to build a workshop in Pacifica.

The only way to answer this: Draw up plans, make a materials list, and get quotes. I don't think you can do it for that cheap, but you may have a line on reclaimed lumber and cheap concrete. And get a few quotes from prefab places too, doesn't hurt to have comparisons to the steel awning/car port and the prefab shed folks.


----------



## b2rtch

About 3 years ago, I built a 24×30x10 shop, just the building cost my $21 000.00 and this was much lower than other bids.( 5 to 7000 dollars lower)
Than I had to add everything that one needs in a shop and that was probably another $15 000.00
00.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

The cost of materials is not that bad here in Alabama


----------



## helluvawreck

Charles, you make me want to come over there to Alabama and help you build your shop. I love your enthusiasm. God speed!

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks Charles, God willing I will be able to build the shop. I am getting my lawn customers line up for this year mowing season.


----------



## scott1126

hi 
i built a 10×20 shed with 8 foot walls for $2400 if that helps


----------



## higtron

Take your plans to the lumber yard in your area and ask them to do a materials bid. If your useing trusses get a bid for the trusses from your local truss company(check yellow pages), figure out how many cubic yards of concrete your monolithic slab or, foundation and, slab will take call your local concrete company and, ask them how much for haveing that many yards of concrete delivered also can a concrete truck drive to your shop location if not than you will need a concrete pump truck just another call for a quote, add all these numbers together, and bingo bango bongo thats how much it will cost to build. The question your asking can only be answered by the frase "it depends on what the material costs in your area are" also how much work are you going to do yourself, framing, concrete, electrical, roofing, and anything else that you want to put in this shop footprint hope this helps.


----------



## Albert

Doesn't matter, it will be too small.


----------



## sawdustsux

$1000 - $2000 are you talking about yens or dollars…? Because, I could spend $2K on a Garage door.


----------



## RonInOhio

2000 won't be enough. Especially if you pay to have a slab poured. Even on a pallet and pier foundation .2000 likely won't do it. 
If it were a pallet and pier than 2000 should get you well under way though.

Also depends on what kind of materials you use and how good a deal you can get on those materials. After the slab foundation is paid for, I would think another 3000 dollars roughly to build a 12×20. Somewhere in that neighborhood.


----------



## Grandpa

IT will take 2.75 yds of concrete if I didn't make a mistake. No footing just a floating slab. I think they do that where you live. Call the concrete place and see what they will want for that delivered. Check with some big box store that sells kits. That will give you an idea. Add $500 to that price because you can usually cull you lumber if you buy locally. Worth it too. Check on permits. Get an estimate from an electrician. Now get ready and go to work.


----------



## moonie

I whent the Johny cash way I buildt my shop one peice at a time the walls are from pellet's the floor's are the one 1"x 6"s off of pellets and the rafters and floor joints are from a old pole bran the sideing is from a old house being tron down but the roof is new and that was $ 240.00 and $50.00 in screws no nials here I dont thank that was bad for a 14'x16'.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

The building department says I need a 12''x12'' footing.


----------



## sprucegum

Draw plans, get a material quote from your lumber yard , get quotes from any sub contractors like electricians and excavator guys etc, add them all up then 10% to this number then double it and you mite have enough. Having been in the building trades for over 40 years I have rarely seen a project come in under budget. There is a tendency for most people to make changes as they go and none of them ever seem to make the job cheaper. I built a garage on a house I was flipping a few years ago and did 90% of the work myself and it still cost 25% more than I had planned on.


----------



## MrRon

I built my 1200 sf shop 12 years ago for around $10.00 per sf. I had the 4" slab poured and I did all the rest. The shop is 24'x48'x10'. The roof is metal; 200 amp service,salvaged A/C - heat units; two sliding doors; full insulation; factory trusses. Today, the cost would easily be double. This is in South Mississippi. You started this thread almost 2 years ago and you haven't started it yet? The longer you wait, the more expensive it will be.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I spent $1,700 on a concrete slab with a rat wall for the foundation. In my area foundations are at least 36" deep. The apron cost me $1,200 for the concrete alone. So that's $2,900 just for concrete without the labor costs which was another $6,000 because of the earth work required. For you a 12×20 slab would cost about $330 for the concrete without the foundation included. Depending on were you foundations maybe required. I have close to $22,000 in my 30×33 detached garage.


----------



## JCamp

U revived a thread that has been dead for 5 years…... at this point I hope he already has his building finished. Lol


----------



## Holbs

too bad. Wanted to see how it ended. 
Read through some of Woodmaster1's blog and forum and projects… no mention of getting around to building that shop. Last update was around 2014.


----------



## redlee

$1000 will cover the permits here.


----------



## splintergroup

Charles, I feel your pain! I used to love doing those building projects. now-a-days it's torture.

1979: going out to a new hip joint
2019: getting a new hip joint


----------



## JRigg

Woot… I wish I could build one for 2000. I got a 12×16 I started last Fall and still haven't finished, got all of 3600 in now with at a minimum of 2000 left to go… All that with a wood floor. If asked to build it for someone, I'd have to be in the 12.5 to 14k range


----------



## therealSteveN

> U revived a thread that has been dead for 5 years…... at this point I hope he already has his building finished. Lol
> 
> - JCamp


Knowing CJ I am not sure, the post was from 2013, he'd been talking about a flood proof shed for almost 10 years prior to that. His parents back yard evidently becomes a drainage ditch with heavy rains.



> 1979: going out to a new hip joint
> 2019: getting a new hip joint
> 
> - splintergroup


Splinter I can relate. These "golden years" aren't any talk about krugerrand's


----------

